# My 21st Birthday - Biggest Haul Yet!!!



## littlepickle (May 13, 2010)

I've been in my hometown the past week having my birthday with my family and that meant I came home to a LOT of mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I got a few things sent to my Dad's place while I was home and was expecting quite a bit, but nothing like the pile that came!




Luckily Doe was around to help open parcels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I got a couple of SMH palettes from ACW, and quickly depotted my latest eyeshadows and put them in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My newest additions are: Shimmermoss, Woodwinked, Snappy, Endless Love & Stars & Rockets.




Esse Lilacism (thanks purrtykitty!), L'Oreal Mango Tango, Glassons 6 pack of cheap polishes, Zoya Pippa, China Glaze Light As Air, Zoya Ali




Rather boring pack of Seche polishes.. might franken them?




Lippies! L-R, What A Do! Marrakech, Tempting (both purchased super cheap from a friend to depot and B2M), Coral Polyp (ACW), Petals & Peacocks (CP from a friend), Fashion Mews (thanks Purrtykitty!) Sweet Thing (ACW), Speak Louder (Purrtykitty again), All Revealed (in Auckland Fashion Week goodie bag packaging)




Viva Glam VI Lipglass, Rich Ground Fluidline, 209SE brush, Melon Pigment




Pro Red Glitter Brilliants (very old packaging), Sexpot Holiday set, Frost, Gold Stroke, Gold Mode & Copper Sparkle pigments (yay Purrtykitty!)




Smashbox Radiance Blush (1 of 10, ACW), MAC Prim & Proper Blush (Trademe), Blush of Youth BP, Emanuel Ungaro Crushed Bougainvillea (I missed this when it came out, at last it's miiiiiine! MINE!!! *evil laughter*)




Lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







HK Tahitian Sand BP, Brush Cleanser, Studio Sculpt Foundation (NW15), Porcelain Pink MSF, YSL Faux Cil Mascara




Unlabelled Dazzlepuss Dazzleglass (ACW), Pop & Laser Chanel Glossimers, Perennial High Style, Nice To Be Nice, Style Minx, YSL Lisse Gloss Numbers 2 & 12




Fuchsia & Reflects Gold pigments, Dark Soul, Teal, Dame's Desire, Dior Eyeliner - Anise, Smashbox Bionic Mascara (1 of 10, ACW)




Stila Mineral Matte Eye Shadow - Batura, Dior Show Gloss - Karolina Beige, Blacktrack Fluidline, YSL Rouge Volupte #27 Rose Paris, Jordana Love bug, Covergirl Outlast - Ever Red-dy, Hello Kitty TLC - Pink Fish, Revlon Shiny Sheers - Ruby Radiance




Back ups of favourite Maybelline mascara, Full N Soft - 1 is waterproof for Great Barrier Island at New Year's, false eyelashes to give as gifts to make up customers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Not make up, but I just had to include these! Alice in Wonderland merchandise from Jay Jays (Aussie/Kiwi chain store), these hats were on sale, I'd been wanting them ever since they came out but never got round to it - cue mindless birthday spending!




I also got a Mary Kay lipstick caddy from Trademe too, it holds 10 lipsticks - I had intended it for my Lime Crime lippies but they're just a tad too thick, MAC ones are perfect though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for looking!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

awesome haul! happy birthday!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 13, 2010)

sweeeeeeet! happy belated birthday!


----------



## littlepickle (May 13, 2010)

Thanks girls! It was on the Sunday just gone


----------



## solamente (May 13, 2010)

Amazing haul, that's a great way to celebrate your 21st! Happy Birthday


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (May 13, 2010)

WOWSERS!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy all your goodies and happy belated!!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2010)

awesome haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



happy belated birthday


----------



## nunu (May 13, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 13, 2010)

Yay!!  Happy belated birthday and enjoy all those goodies!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 13, 2010)

Wow, NICE haul!
Happy (belated) Birthday--looks like it was a good one


----------



## blondie711 (May 13, 2010)

awesome haul! wish i could turn the clock back & be 21 again


----------



## Senoj (May 13, 2010)

Very nice haul. The colors are so pretty!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 13, 2010)

I loveee your haul! Great stuff! Enjoy!


----------



## xbuttonsx (May 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What great stuff! I love your little tortie kitty as well <3


----------



## littlepickle (May 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## mizvolta (May 13, 2010)

Awesome haul, enjoy!


----------



## peachesxsan (May 13, 2010)

that lipstick caddy looks so convenient..def gotta look for one


----------



## kaliraksha (May 14, 2010)

Haha, a very happy birthday to you! Nice haul =)


----------



## phatkat (May 16, 2010)

good stuff.. unboxing is the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  happy bday


----------



## makababy (May 23, 2010)

happy belated birthday. wonderful haul . . can't wait to haul for my 21st in July.


----------



## libra276 (May 23, 2010)

great haul!  Love that size of palette!  Where is it from?


----------



## littlepickle (May 24, 2010)

It's the Stars Make Up Haven Palette from All Cosmetics Wholesale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's out of stock at the moment though, or I would be ordering a tonne more!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (May 24, 2010)

My 22nd birthday is coming up in July and I plan on doing some major hauling with the up coming In the groove and alice and olivia collections!


----------



## Susanne (May 24, 2010)

Amazing haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy! And happy belated birthday.


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 7, 2010)

what a fabulous haul, dont you just love getting things in the mail?


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 7, 2010)

A perfect haul for a very happy birthday! Enjoy!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, that is some haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Happy Bithday


----------



## QueenBam (Jun 10, 2010)

badass haul!!! happy birthday!


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

Great haul and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 19, 2010)

Ooo great haul! I love getting multiple packages; it's so much fun. I am waiting for my HK beauty powder, I'm so excited!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 19, 2010)

awesome haul !!


----------



## Meimei91 (Jun 19, 2010)

Woah! That's awesome, I love getting stuff in the mail, have fun playing with all your goodies!


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

holy smokes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i wanna rob you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



happy birthday, although i can't possibly imagine how could it not be considering this haul


----------



## Lady_Danger (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, now_ that _is a haul! Everything looks amazing!


----------



## Junkie (Jun 22, 2010)

That lipstick caddy is SO cute! And OMG, someone asked me to CP that YSL Rouge Volupte lipstick - I had no idea it was so pretty!!!!

Awesome haul...soon you'll have a few more photos to add


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 22, 2010)

<3 the hats!!!


----------



## JM3535 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice! I like those Seche Nail Polishes. Very pretty.


----------



## rachel89 (Jul 7, 2010)

happy belated bday! looking at that stack of packages made me all happy, even though they aren't even for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should never work at a post office I guess haha


----------



## Samooga (Jul 7, 2010)

where did you get all the hello kitty and heatherette tuff?!?!!?


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 9, 2010)

Specktra sales, All Cosmetics Wholesale and Trademe


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 9, 2010)

oh wow, so many new goodies


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice Haul. I'm loving the lipstick caddy.


----------



## yayitschristy (Aug 12, 2010)

wow so many packages! and your kitty is so cute!


----------



## gsbn (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome haul!!!! I love getting things in the mail, it's like Christmas


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow! Happy belated bday! enjoy your goodies


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow! Happy belated bday! enjoy your goodies


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 18, 2010)

Holy mother!!!! That's some haul there!!!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yay, for birthday spending! I love presents in the mail, it just adds a really fun surprise to the day!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW , what an awesome haul ! Have fun


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 24, 2010)

Nothin like getting those boxes in the mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy Belated Birthday.  And your cat is adorable!


----------

